

Generate Image from Sourcecode? - bnc

A while ago there was a site posted that would allow me to paste in source code and it would apply effects to it and generate an image based off that.<p>I have been searching everywhere for this site, with no luck.<p>Any chance anybody remembers the link to a site that does this?
======
xauronx
Was it possibly this:
[https://github.com/mumrah/source2image](https://github.com/mumrah/source2image)

It looks like it used to be hosted on source2image.info, which is no longer
up. I remember what you're talking about, but not the URL. That's the only
thing that HNSearch came back with that was relevant.

~~~
bnc
Hmm, I remember for sure that the domain was not that. That is similar to what
it was I am looking for, but the version I knew of would apply different
effects to it (Similar to themes in Sublime) and slant the text and
everything.

So thats a nice start, thanks for sharing that; but it is not quite the one I
have in mind

~~~
xauronx
Glad you found it.

Hopefully this is you: [http://instacod.es/76758](http://instacod.es/76758)
With the unnecessary 4 paddings with the same value and the bad indentation.
:)

------
ambiate
[http://www.momentofgeekiness.com/2013/01/31/instacode-
instag...](http://www.momentofgeekiness.com/2013/01/31/instacode-instagram-
code/)

The actual site is down.
[http://instacode.linology.info/](http://instacode.linology.info/)

~~~
bnc
Looks like its here now: [http://instacod.es/](http://instacod.es/)

------
bnc
Thanks for the comments, it has been found!

[http://instacod.es/](http://instacod.es/)

